# Fashion Trends - Big Glasses??



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not into following all the latest fashion trends. I really don't care to shop. So I don't know what the current spring trend is for handbags, clothes, etc...

But I've noticed just a couple of girls on TV wearing those huge glasses that were so popular in the 80's. PLEASE someone tell me that is not the new trend!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my....it snowed overnite and now this LOL.....actually one of the girls at work is still wearing hers. 

Remember those glasses where the ear piece joined the lense at the bottom 'corner' and then came up over the ear...do you mean those?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, it is the trend (I think it has been for a little while), and I LOVE it! I've always been a fan of big glasses.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know big sunglasses are in again. I always think of them as movie star glasses.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, but yes... lol Big sunglasses are in...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I know big sunglasses are in again. I always think of them as movie star glasses.


Guess I should clarify. I'm talking about eyeglasses, not sunglasses. LOVE the big sunglasses! But the big eyeglasses? Nope...not so much. And you just can't see as well with those huge lenses. I was so happy when the big glasses went out of fashion and the small ones became popular.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Guess I should clarify. I'm talking about eyeglasses, not sunglasses. LOVE the big sunglasses! But the big eyeglasses? Nope...not so much. And you just can't see as well with those huge lenses. I was so happy when the big glasses went out of fashion and the small ones became popular.


The only problem with the smaller frames is that anyone who might need a multifocal lense can find it difficult to find nice frames.....single vision, no problem. I love big sunglasses.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:huh:hmmm... I don't think I've seen anyone lately wearing large glasses.. I sure hope that it's not coming into style..:blink:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, you mean like these? Tom Ford TF 5116 eyeglasses

I have a pair, and I _LOVE_ them. That's just me, though. :innocent:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lovesophie said:


> LOL, you mean like these? Tom Ford TF 5116 eyeglasses
> 
> I have a pair, and I _LOVE_ them. That's just me, though. :innocent:


*sigh* Yep. And like this. Seriously....this is attractive? If yes, then I'm way older then I thought.:brownbag:

Siobhan Magnus - Contestants - American Idol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is off topic...but I guess since I'm the OP, it's ok. lol Got curious and googled the meaning of Siobhan. 

*Origin of the name Siobhan: *

Phonetic Pronunciation: shuh-VAHN Popular Gaelic form of Joan, a feminine form of John (God is gracious). The name was Anglicized as Chevonne and Judith. 

Hmmmm....that would be kind of nice name for a little girl Malt.:innocent:


Can you tell I've got some time on my hands today?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, I was talking about eyeglasses.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> The only problem with the smaller frames is that anyone who might need a multifocal lense can find it difficult to find nice frames.....single vision, no problem. I love big sunglasses.


You are right Pat. Smaller frames are not good if you need a multifocal lense, especially progressives. There is not enough space for the different visions. I can attest to it first hand.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Guess I should clarify. I'm talking about eyeglasses, not sunglasses. LOVE the big sunglasses! But the big eyeglasses? Nope...not so much. And you just can't see as well with those huge lenses. I was so happy when the big glasses went out of fashion and the small ones became popular.


Do you watch American Idol? Sihoban (who just got kicked off this past week) has those giant eyeglasses. I just could NOT warm up to them. 

DO like the big sunglasses, though. Not too big--mine are not so huge but big enough.

(duh--just saw you mentioned Sihoban....)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yup in trend for some time now .. people go colorful (frames) too  lol

hugs
Kat


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *sigh* Yep. And like this. Seriously....this is attractive? If yes, then I'm way older then I thought.:brownbag:
> 
> Siobhan Magnus - Contestants - American Idol


Crystal, you are cracking me up :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yup, just pulled out my rocking chair toooooooo. Guess what the trend for the young ones in our office is...hmmmm care to guess.... FLIP FLOPS, yup, good ole flippers.....hubby and I die. But they pull it off. Back in the day, we would have been sent home for sure.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh - then I too am old! I remember fighting my parents to get new glasses when the smaller ones came out - I hated the BUG eye 'for vision' glasses. As far as sun glasses go - the bigger ones and the wrap kind are better for your eyes so I have always worn those.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I know big sunglasses are in again. I always think of them as movie star glasses.


Funny story, but a couple of years ago on Halloween, I didn't have a costume to wear and so I dressed in black pants, a black long sleved t-shirt, did my hair up like Audrey Hepburn in "Breakfast at Tiffanys" and put on huge black sunglasses. Then I told everyone that I was an incognito movie star -- that was my Halloween costume. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You mean like these?????


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I couldn't figure out how to write under the picture. That was me in 1989. I thought they looked cool then, but I think they look ridiculous now!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The trend here in Shanghai is to wear big eyeglasses with *no glass*- just the frames! It's been popular for at least a year now, obviously with the younger, trendy shanghainese. Sorry but I just crack up whenever I see this. It's a bit ridiculous. And I feel really old as well, because for the life of me, I just do not understand this.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> You mean like these?????


lol...yep, I had the mammoth sized glasses too! And we thought we looked so great.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

These are the ones I have been seeing around.

http://www.patriciafield.com/ProductImages/womenswear_merch/sunglasses_large.jpg I guess more for the younger crowd. I am still partial to my "cat eye" shaped sunglasses!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...yep, I had the mammoth sized glasses too! And we thought we looked so great.:HistericalSmiley:


Been there, worn those. :w00t: Being so insanely myopic as I am (20/750 instead of 20/20) I wear progressives and the smaller the frame the thinner the lenses are. I'm so happy to have smaller frames for many years now and I can see near and far and don't feel so self conscious. Everytime I'd get bigger glasses they'd look like coke bottles or emergency fire starters if I was stranded on a desert island.B)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> The trend here in Shanghai is to wear big eyeglasses with *no glass*- just the frames! It's been popular for at least a year now, obviously with the younger, trendy shanghainese. Sorry but I just crack up whenever I see this. It's a bit ridiculous. And I feel really old as well, because for the life of me, I just do not understand this.


Hey Andrea, they are just making a statement.........What, I don't know!!! Hee, hee!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Back in the early 70s my mom had my brother take me to pick out a new pair of eyeglasses. I'll never forget, I picked out the biggest pair they had and the frames were fire engine red. Boy, was mom po'd!!! They wouldn't take them back so I had to wear them which was embarassing because no one else had them quite so large. Here's a similar pair only think darker red, larger frames and not translucent. lol

http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.124446000.jpg

(Tried to insert pic, but didn't work)


Oh, my hubby wears reading glasses and he has a pair that are so 70s, big, and UN-cool - daughter calls them his Chester the Molester glasses. I can barely look at him when he has them on.

Remember aviator glasses - I LOVED those!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sophie said:


> Back in the early 70s my mom had my brother take me to pick out a new pair of eyeglasses. I'll never forget, I picked out the biggest pair they had and the frames were fire engine red. Boy, was mom po'd!!! They wouldn't take them back so I had to wear them which was embarassing because no one else had them quite so large. Here's a similar pair only think darker red, larger frames and not translucent. lol
> 
> http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.124446000.jpg
> 
> ...


OMG -- I just burst out laughing with that one!!!!:rofl:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

sophie said:


> Back in the early 70s my mom had my brother take me to pick out a new pair of eyeglasses. I'll never forget, I picked out the biggest pair they had and the frames were fire engine red. Boy, was mom po'd!!! They wouldn't take them back so I had to wear them which was embarassing because no one else had them quite so large. Here's a similar pair only think darker red, larger frames and not translucent. lol
> 
> http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.124446000.jpg
> 
> (Tried to insert pic, but didn't work)


I wore something very similar around the same time - early high school - only mine were baby blue!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, I am a licensed optician and when the reps bring in samples, the frames are still on the small size. And for progressive lenses, they do have lenses that are compatible for the smaller frame. In fact I am wearing one now, and I can see in the distance, use the intermediate and read, no problem. It really as all in how you are fit and what kind of progressive you are put in.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> You are right Pat. Smaller frames are not good if you need a multifocal lense, especially progressives. There is not enough space for the different visions. I can attest to it first hand.


 MEEEE too!!! Took me forever to get used to my glasses. they are trifocals. Yes, I am old


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> The trend here in Shanghai is to wear big eyeglasses with *no glass*- just the frames! It's been popular for at least a year now, obviously with the younger, trendy shanghainese. Sorry but I just crack up whenever I see this. It's a bit ridiculous. And I feel really old as well, because for the life of me, I just do not understand this.


WHAT!!?? Are you serious LOL... OMG, some trends make NO sense and I guess that is why the younger generation does it ) TOO funny!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I was at an event today (Animal Friends of New Mexico Bowling for Charity) and the person I was bowling had on the 80's glasses! It was like going back to highschool.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The whole glasses thing - could be why, I started wearing contacts in the 9th grade and didn't own a pair of glasses until I was a Junior.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

As for Eyeglass style, I believe you should wear what makes you feel good and what looks good to you.....no trendy fashion statements needed. Be yourself and find what YOU love.

Styles and tastes change, in furniture, clothing, glasses, jewelry, etc

I think the "Classic" looks are always the best......timeless and tasteful. 

Whether you lke the "out-there" styles or the conservative, the fashionista look or the nerd........if you feel good, you exude confidense and your self esteem is boosted.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i know what u mean ! i love big sunglasses , but the big glasses only look right on some ppl , this weekend i saw a couple of girls w big glasses .. kinda geeky cute lol


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

sophiesmom said:


> Well, I am a licensed optician and when the reps bring in samples, the frames are still on the small size. And for progressive lenses, they do have lenses that are compatible for the smaller frame. In fact I am wearing one now, and I can see in the distance, use the intermediate and read, no problem. It really as all in how you are fit and what kind of progressive you are put in.


Yep. My husband has some.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YIKES I'm having flashbacks of my Mother when I was a little girl. She wore those big glasses LOL!!! 

I like big sunglasses too, although I prefer aviators. I don't wear glasses but if I did I don't think I would be jumping on board w/the 80s era big frames hehe!

Crystal.....those frames might send Z&J running for under the bed!!!! LMAO!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glasses trends are so weird. I'm extremely myopic and have endured all the trends since the 70's. I still remember my hippie granny glasses with the pink tint....And my hexagon-shaped eyeglasses-seriously!

I wear multifocal contacts most of the time. I don't really like big eyeglasses at all, and I have a pair of multifocal glasses in a smaller frame that I sometimes wear at home. 

I like smaller sunglasses, too, but they are not easy to find anymore, unless I want to spend gazillions of dollars.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> wear big eyeglasses with *no glass*- just the frames!


ok, this is new info to me lol  

Here, people go more to colorful, bright, summer-ish, cheerful colors for the frames (*with* glass) and a variety of designs.

Some people's eyes don't need eyeglasses for sight assistance, they will still have a plastic glass on to wear them (it makes me wonder sometimes when I see some friends wear glasses for styling/fashioning reasons when I just wish that my eyes didn't need assistance to see lol what a funny world.. maybe I should suggest switching eyes). 

Personally, I prefer my contact lenses and *sun*glasses for outdoors. Oh boy, BIG sunglasses is what I love (there are certain designs, brands, styles that I prefer on my face) ^_^

Kat


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I like big glasses on some people. You have to have a certain look to pull them off, though.

I have these glasses and I love them! I have contacts too but I wear glasses more often.


----------

